# "New Posts" without off-topic areas



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

I notice that the "Forum Extras" area is excluded from the search when I click on "New Posts." Would it be possible to also exclude the "Off Topic" area? It would make my forum experience a lot better if I could just see tivo-related posts.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

At this time I don't believe you have the option to change what threads will appear on a search or under New Posts. I don't think they have any intention of changing that.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, the software does not allow for it. All forums you have access to would be included in that search.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Log out while browsing and you won't see the off-topic areas.


----------

